
NextCloud gets bigger and better with Nextcloud Hub 19 - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/nextcloud-gets-bigger-and-better-with-nextcloud-hub-19/
======
mekster
I just turned off 2 of my NextCloud instances.

At first, NextCloud looks pretty and functional but that is only for the core
feature that is file sharing and even with that, the UI isn't too polished.
(Uploading indicator is quite useless and emptying trash never empties etc.)

As soon as you touch any of the extensions, things are worse. Talk plugin
simply never worked, email plugin was uselessly incomplete (Rainloop plugin
works well except can't get the auto login feature to work), and other plugins
were like hacked over the weekend by young devs with poor performance and UI.

I liked that NextCloud offered CalDAV and CardDAV painlessly but NextCloud as
a whole is so slow that I started using Radicale for CalDAV and CardDAV and
kept a single instance of NextCloud purely for file sharing which is still
better than other self hosted solutions.

They advertise their product well but their tech team isn't catching up with
it.

------
chepurko
Just installed these Docker images (Nextcloud and Collabora) on my private k8s
cluster. Fantastic setup and I have docs and collaboration everywhere (iOS,
WebDAV, Linux, Windows) and it’s out of the hands of Google. I like the
integrations that some OSs do (Ubuntu). This is just one of the open source
projects that are genuinely better than some closed/paid solutions (IBM Notes
anyone)?

